# ball valve for 16/22mm pipe?



## IanD (8 May 2013)

Where can I buy ball valves for 16/22mm pipes? I want to use them as shut offs for the drilled pipework on a fluval tank.

I looked on ebay and searching for 16mm ball valves brings up this
 4-pack16mm Barbed Ball valve, in line Irrigation valve Stop Cock, | eBay

This has confused me as it fits hose with an internal diameter of 13mm. I feel like I have missed something obvious here..


----------



## biffster (9 May 2013)

16 22 mm ball valve i have bought them from a pond stockist before most of them will carry them


----------



## foxfish (9 May 2013)

The valve you linked is not suitable as it is a set valve for irrigation, the handle is designed not to move once set.
For 16mm you will need at least a 20mm valve but even that will offer restriction through the bore. 
For the best flow you will need to clamp the flexy pipe onto 16mm rigid PVC & step up to 25mm rigid & into  25mm PVC ball valve (quite a big piece of plastic)
If you can except flow loss then a 20mm valve will do!


----------



## ian_m (9 May 2013)

20mm ball valve (fish safe).
Ball valve with double union (20mm) in Aquatics - Plumbing - Rigid pipe and Fittings - Valves


----------

